
Physicists Just Detected a Odd Particle That Isn't a Particle at All - hsnewman
https://www.livescience.com/65119-odderons-quasiparticles-detected.html
======
gus_massa
The article is trying to present quasiparticles as something very mysterious,
but there are many usual cases.

In particular the phonons
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonon)
In a solid, you can imagine that the atoms are moving somewhat randomly, or
you can decompose the movement in "quasiparticles" called phonons. It's much
easier to understand some behavior of solids if you imagine that phonons are
real, for example you can calculate the probability of the collision of a
phonon with an electron in a conductor, and use that to calculate the
conductivity. The idea is so useful that the people that work with solids talk
as if he phonons were real particles (in spite they know all the details).

------
robinduckett
From the top of the article

> I break your understanding of physics but don't overhaul your knowledge. Who
> am I?

From the bottom

> Does it still help us push past the boundaries of known physics? For sure.
> Does it break known physics? No, because odderons were predicted to exist
> within our current understanding.

